# Evoair Intake System MK5 2.5 5cly



## bmb2132 (Oct 17, 2006)

Has anyone tried this. Looks to be a far better product than the MTL intake and lower risk to getting water into the engine than the true CIA's that have the filter positioned in the bumper.
http://www.parts4vws.com/catal...A5301
Thanks.


----------



## rab_iter (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: Evoair Intake System MK5 2.5 5cly (bmb2132)*

looks good but the price wow!and dont know if they fixed the rpm hold blahhh


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Evoair Intake System MK5 2.5 5cly (rab_iter)*

nice, I like that they include a heat shield


----------



## 4vgnugn (Apr 15, 2007)

i saw this the other day... but i could get a bionic leg for that price, so i think i'll pass


----------



## whatsyourbeef (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Evoair Intake System MK5 2.5 5cly (bmb2132)*

thats a lot of money for so few parts!! but it looks nice!


----------



## bmb2132 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Evoair Intake System MK5 2.5 5cly (bmb2132)*

Hopefully, They will knock down the price over time. But if this doesn't trip a CEL, then they are one up on anyone else. 
I bought and sold a MTL intake already. I was a pain to install given the sensors didn't fit and after fixing that I was still dealing a CEL. 
I think I will wait until the 08 2.5L comes out and see what they did to bump up the power. I have a feeling that the change is more involved than just the intake and ECU flash. 
I talked to the parts guy at at the dealer on monday and he was checked out some of the part numbers on 08 vs 07 and the Heads and intake had different part numbers. They could just be new year new parts numbers though. Like everyone else, I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## ___likeabunny (May 8, 2007)

that is exactly what i've been wanting for my rabbit...!!!!! if anyone please has any more info on this puppy please enlighten us!! quite frankly the price doesn't bother me that much if the gains are worth it. INFO!!


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (___likeabunny)*

i wana order it, dont know when, but i rather spend $300 for an intake that will work and not throw up any CEL lights than $150 or $200 for an intake thats will throw up a number of lights and prolly fall apart in 6months


----------



## 4vgnugn (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: Evoair Intake System MK5 2.5 5cly (bmb2132)*

that will be my next mod then... 08 heads and intake... awwwww yeah!


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: Evoair Intake System MK5 2.5 5cly (bmb2132)*

looks like a good design http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: Evoair Intake System MK5 2.5 5cly (rab_iter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rab_iter* »_looks good but the price wow!and dont know if they fixed the rpm hold blahhh

there is no RPM hold...i only know of one person on here complaining about it.....


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Evoair Intake System MK5 2.5 5cly (bmb2132)*

come all ye guinea pigs !
It does look nice.
How do ya know it doesn't cause cels?


_Modified by digitaltim at 8:44 PM 5-10-2007_


----------



## Rogue_Black_ops (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Evoair Intake System MK5 2.5 5cly (digitaltim)*

isnt that too muh for a short ram?


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Evoair Intake System MK5 2.5 5cly (Rogue_Black_ops)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rogue_Black_ops* »_isnt that too muh for a short ram?

I sure think so...


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

Well I'll pay for it if LNT's is not proven and on the market by the time I've redone my interior trim and gotten 18" wheels.


----------



## Rogue_Black_ops (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*

id never pay that much for a short ram


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (Rogue_Black_ops)*

I like how it utilizes the stock air draw effectively. I see no reason why that wouldn't be just as effective as a full length CAI, and without the fear of hydrolock. I do agree that the price is a bit high, though... And I could do without the smurf blue silicone parts.


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (Slipstream)*

This fear of hydrolock is a little unfounded. I'm not sure how many of you drive your car to where the water line is above the lower door seal, but it's impossible to get the filter below that unless you drive around with the debris gaurd off the front end... Even a good downpoor is not going to be enough water to hydrolock anything even with the filter sitting in front of the fog light area.


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (magilson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magilson* »_This fear of hydrolock is a little unfounded. I'm not sure how many of you drive your car to where the water line is above the lower door seal, but it's impossible to get the filter below that unless you drive around with the debris gaurd off the front end... Even a good downpoor is not going to be enough water to hydrolock anything even with the filter sitting in front of the fog light area.

I drove through water up to my doors earlier this week, and I had no choice (packed freeway that couldn't evacuate water fast enough in one spot). I'd have been completely screwed with a filter down near the bottom of my bumper. If nothing else, cleaning the filter is 20x easier when it's in the engine bay.


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (Slipstream)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slipstream* »_
I drove through water up to my doors earlier this week, and I had no choice (packed freeway that couldn't evacuate water fast enough in one spot). I'd have been completely screwed with a filter down near the bottom of my bumper. If nothing else, cleaning the filter is 20x easier when it's in the engine bay. 

Wow. You need to move!


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (Slipstream)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slipstream* »_
I drove through water up to my doors earlier this week, and I had no choice (packed freeway that couldn't evacuate water fast enough in one spot). I'd have been completely screwed with a filter down near the bottom of my bumper. If nothing else, cleaning the filter is 20x easier when it's in the engine bay. 

Time to design one of those snorkels you see on Jeeps for the Rabbit, might be a market for that?


----------



## vwvortexuser (May 12, 2007)

you could make this at home pretty easily... (you just need to by the sensor section of the vwpartsmtl intake) and get a high temp plastic piece/silicone piece to act as a heat shield. I may think of doing this since i already have the mtl intake).


----------



## vwvortexuser (May 12, 2007)

i'm sure you've all seen this before...
but here's a link to a home made job for under 100 bucks. all this guy needs is a 10 dollar heat shield and there ya go!
same performance...


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: (vwvortexuser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwvortexuser* »_but here's a link... 

Link?


----------



## omni1 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: Evoair Intake System MK5 2.5 5cly (bmb2132)*

Reason being for its price is because of the heatshield and the large throttle silicone that support the two ports. Those silicone pieces are expensive.


_Modified by omni1 at 12:56 PM 5-12-2007_


----------



## slvrRaBBit697 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: Evoair Intake System MK5 2.5 5cly (sharons03jetta)*

way too much. You can have a custom cold air intake made for that price. F the short ram.


----------



## EuroTin (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Evoair Intake System MK5 2.5 5cly (slvrRaBBit697)*

my brother just ordered one from http://www.parts4vw.com
currently it is on backorder and not ready yet.. he called.. they said he is the first to order it.. it will be ready to ship early next week......


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Evoair Intake System MK5 2.5 5cly (EuroTin)*

I emailed them yesterday and got a response today. They said no cels after 3k miles.......10HP gain and they will have a dyno soon. They also said they aren't budging on the price anytime soon.

Too expensive for me


----------



## QuiescentPlunge (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: Evoair Intake System MK5 2.5 5cly (digitaltim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitaltim* »_I emailed them yesterday and got a response today. They said no cels after 3k miles.......10HP gain and they will have a dyno soon. They also said they aren't budging on the price anytime soon.

Man I emailed them asking if it comes in black and never got a response.
10hp? ...yeah...right








I find that kinda hard to believe


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Evoair Intake System MK5 2.5 5cly (QuiescentPlunge)*

Sounds about right given that others are stating 15 to 20, but as I've said before..........its all new to me.


----------



## vwvortexuser (May 12, 2007)

10 HP seems a bit low for a set up like that. the gains we've been seeing for the mtl cai have been over 15... and having switched from the mtl cai to the mtl short ram, i have to say the mtl shortram performs better. so this name brand 300 dollar thing should at least get 15...l


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (vwvortexuser)*

http://www.evolutiontuning.com...V.htm
they have a dyno now, it states 7hp gain at the wheels


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (jetta2pointfive)*

for the click lazy!

















_Quote, originally posted by *evo tuning* »_[Tested recently in one of industry's toughest dynamometers (Dyno Dynamics Chassis Dynamometer), at Engine Logics in Houston, TX, the A5301 evoair intake produced at the wheels, a maximum gain of 7hp (at 5000rpm) and 10 ft/lb of torque (at 3700rpm). What is more remarkable is that the stock peak torque (145 ft/lb) that was originally available only from 3600 to 3900 rpm, now can be tapped at 2750rpm and climbs all the way thru 4900rpm for a very usable torque band. Max torque of 155 ft/lb is achieved at 3500 thru 4000rpm. See the chart below for complete dyno results..
The dyno testing session was conducted by initially measuring the car without any modification, only the engine management memory was cleared of any adaptation that could influence the results. 3 runs were made. Then, the A5301 evoair intake was installed and again, the computer's memory was cleared. 3 runs were also carried. The results are shown in the graph above.


----------



## EuroTin (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

the update is they are waiting for one last part to have the kit complete... first order should be shipping out any day....
i will let everyone know how it is once installed....


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (EuroTin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroTin* »_the update is they are waiting for one last part to have the kit complete... first order should be shipping out any day....
i will let everyone know how it is once installed....

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

If they'd do a run in black (or red) silicone, I'd buy one. Seriously.


----------



## EuroTin (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (Slipstream)*

intake hasn't arrived yet.. called parts4vw.com and they said that one of the couplers on it where the hoses connec to came in and it looked crapy.. so they sent it back and re-ordered from someone else..
should be shipping early next week.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

does engine cover need to be removed to install this?


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_does engine cover need to be removed to install this?

don't think so...


----------



## theaveragejoe73 (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

yes it does. you need to remove the engine cover because you need to detatch the hoses that go from the engine cover to the maf thingy and the engine cover to the engine, etc. i suppose you could, if you tried really hard, do everything with the engine cover intact, but it would be really hard.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (theaveragejoe73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theaveragejoe73* »_yes it does. you need to remove the engine cover because you need to detatch the hoses that go from the engine cover to the maf thingy and the engine cover to the engine, etc. i suppose you could, if you tried really hard, do everything with the engine cover intact, but it would be really hard.


I don't think he was refering to the actual installation. For every intake out, you need to remove the cover to "un-hook" the MAF and install it to the new intake. 
I think he was refering if he has to remove the engine cover after installing the intake. If this is not the case we both agree that the engine cover must come off...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

sorry i mean to say does the engine cover need to be off to have this? like can you keep engine cover on once its installed?


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_sorry i mean to say does the engine cover need to be off to have this? like can you keep engine cover on once its installed?

look up!!!


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

i know







just wanted to make sure...thats the bummer about a lot of intakes.... i love the clean look of the engine with the cover on


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*









by looking at the picture I cant see any reason for the intake not to work with the cover


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

wouldn't the cover insulate the engine or block it from cooling air with out the stock intake blowing on it?

makes sense to leave it off. 


_Modified by digitaltim at 10:10 PM 5-31-2007_


----------



## EuroTin (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_sorry i mean to say does the engine cover need to be off to have this? like can you keep engine cover on once its installed?

NO.. once the intake is installed... the engine cover can stay on.. your choice...


----------



## theaveragejoe73 (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*

by the way, here's my home made version of this thing, with and without a heatshield. so as you can see, you can leave the cover on.


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

Anyone got this yet??
Bump for more info???
First shot shows it with the cover on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by 07JettaMK5 at 3:46 PM 6-5-2007_


----------



## EuroTin (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (07JettaMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07JettaMK5* »_Anyone got this yet??
Bump for more info???


not yet.. just checked yesterday.. they are still waiting on one coupler for the complete kit. It came in last week and wasn't up to par to they ordered from another vendor.. should be in this week. hopefully


----------



## mk3trekk (Mar 11, 2005)

any possibility of a run with black or red hoses? I'm not putting blue in my engine bay.


----------



## EuroTin (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (mk3trekk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3trekk* »_any possibility of a run with black or red hoses? I'm not putting blue in my engine bay.

as far as i know.. not yet..


----------



## Blade-Runner (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (EuroTin)*

What about pink or rainbow colored?

j/k







I'm with ya wanting the hose to be black or red


----------



## CeD18 (Apr 10, 2007)

bump for update?


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (EuroTin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroTin* »_
not yet.. just checked yesterday.. they are still waiting on one coupler for the complete kit. It came in last week and wasn't up to par to they ordered from another vendor.. should be in this week. hopefully










Dang, another product offered before it is ready, and then excuses for bad parts... When will they learn to get it right before offering the product for sale


----------



## EuroTin (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (07JettaMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07JettaMK5* »_

Dang, another product offered before it is ready, and then excuses for bad parts... When will they learn to get it right before offering the product for sale









Its ready and shipping..... my brothers show'd up this past wednesday.. install took about 15-20 mins... he bought his from parts4vw.com.. but MJM also has them in stock..
intake is great.. as you can see 15 min install.. everything made to fit right...
quality is top knotch... the sensor hoses fit perfect like factory.. 
sounds amazing.. gives a nice growl under acceloration.. throttle response is better.. and the ass dyno see's a difference..
i would recomend it


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (EuroTin)*

NICE! Mine is in the mail.


----------



## debo0726 (May 18, 2007)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

check this out it might help alittle.. http://www.mjmautohaus.com


----------



## debo0726 (May 18, 2007)

*Re: (debo0726)*

Evo Intake 299 plus free shipping


----------



## mclothier (Jun 10, 2007)

*)*

what tools are necessary for the install?


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: ) (mclothier)*

Nothing special... T-20 torx, plyers, screwdrivers, 5/16 socket, 1/4 socket, 10mm socket/ wrench, 5mm allen wrench...


----------

